# Lesrix and Bobrix



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Would anyone have any info on these coasters and their owners.Are the owners still trading?
Many Thanks Mac


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The company is still operational in Hull (perhaps now as Rix Shipping)

LESRIX (3rd of name in fleet) (1964 - 1986)
As built: 676g. 376n. 950d. 185’ 0” x 32’ 8” x 11’ 11½”oa.
Post 1971: 726g. 436n. 1,041d. 200’ 9” x 32’ 8” x 11’ 10¾”.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 450mm) motor engine made by Kloeckner-Humboldt-Deutz A.G., Koeln. 755 bhp. 11 kts.
9.10.1957: Launched as WHITEHAVEN by Jos. L. Meyer, Papenburg (Yard No. 485) for Whitehaven Shipping Company Ltd., (Anthony & Bainbridge Ltd., managers). 
11.1957: Completed (O.N. 186872). 
1964: Owners acquired by J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., who became managers, and vessel renamed LESRIX.
9.1971: Lengthened.
1977: Owners became J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull.
1981: Owners became Whitehaven Shipping Co. Ltd. (J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd., managers, Hull), Hull. 
1986: Sold to Jellwing Ltd., Sittingbourne, renamed NAN 1 and transferred to the Honduran register. 
14.10.1987: Laid up at Rochester. 
12.9.1990: Arrived at Zeebrugge in tow of TOWING CHIEFTAN (SVT 168/63) having been sold to unspecified Belgian ship breakers. 
1992: Sold to Brugse Scheepssloperij, Bruges, Belgium.
1993: Sold to unspecified Honduran owners and renamed CHADA.
1993: Sold to Mohammad Mustafa Al Shaman, Tartous, Syria and renamed SHAMAN 1. 
1995: Sold to unspecified Syrian owners and renamed UROUBA 1.
2001: Sold to Mustafa Abdulla Sabra, Tartous, Syria. 
6.2004: Reported sold to unspecified Romanian shipbreakers.


BOBRIX (1957 - 1981) 
584g. 276n. 780d. 179’ 9” x 28’ 9” x 12’ 0¼”oa.
As built: 540g. 276n. 780d. 179' 9" x 28' 9" x 12’ 0¼”oa.
Post 1968: 647g. 347n. 950d. 202' 3" x 28' 9" x 12' 0"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (10½” x 13½”) motor engine made by Crossley Bros. Ltd., Manchester. Bhp, kts.
24.11.1956: Launched by Scheeps’. “Gideon” v/h J. Koster, Hoogezand, Groningen (Yard No. 237), for J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull. (O.N. 186735). 
2.1957: Completed. 
1968: Lengthened. 
1969: Sold to Highseas Ltd., (J. R. Rix & Sons Ltd., managers), Hull. 
13.12.1981: Whilst on a voyage from Bordeux to Teignmouth with maize sprang leaks and developed a severe list in heavy weather at position 49.30N., 3.48W., and a helicopter from RAF Culdrose lifted off her six crew. 
14.12.1981: Sank at position 49.27.30W., 3.27.30W.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*lesrix and Bobrix*

Bill thank you very much for your reply and the detailed information which you have supplied.The enthusiasm shown by the members on this site never ceases to amaze me.Once again a very big thank you.
Cheers Mac


----------



## Timw44 (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on the two previous ships carrying the Lesrix name?
Or anything about the Fylrix that sank at Jennycliffe in Plymouth Sound?
Many thanks,


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Timw44 said:


> Does anyone have any information on the two previous ships carrying the Lesrix name?
> Or anything about the Fylrix that sank at Jennycliffe in Plymouth Sound?
> Many thanks,


Try this site
http://www.wrecksite.eu/


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Timw44 said:


> Does anyone have any information on the two previous ships carrying the Lesrix name?
> Or anything about the Fylrix that sank at Jennycliffe in Plymouth Sound?
> Many thanks,


LESRIX (1st of name) 1924 - 1941
O.N. 147126. 703g. 354n. 900d. 175.1 x 29.0 x 11.4 feet.
T.3-cyl. (13”, 23” & 37” x 26”) engine by Charles D. Holmes & Company Ltd., Hull. 96rhp.
16.5.1923: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 789) for Rix Steamships Ltd., (Robert Rix & Sons, managers). 
1.1924: Completed. 
9.1941: Sold to the Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
26.1.1942: Whilst on a voyage from Sunderland to Belfast and Cardiff with machinery, wrecked at Hackney Head, 2 nautical miles north of the Newburgh, Sunderland. Four crew were rescued using Breeches Buoy.


LESRIX (2nd of name) 1954-1960
O.N. 185172. 590g. 361n. 730d. 171.6 x 28.8 x 10.3 feet
6-cyl. 4SCSA by Societe d’Elecricite & de Mecaniqe (Procedes Thomson-Houston & Carels) Soc. Anon., Ghent, Belgium.
10.1938: Completed as FRANCINE by Beliard Crighton & Cie, Ostend, Belgium (Yard No.74) for Armement Alexander, Antwerp, Belgium.
1940: Captured in Antwerp by German forces while lying at Cockerill’s Hoboken shipyard. 
21.8.1944: Scuttled at Bayonne to avoid capture by Allied forces.
1946: Salvaged and repaired. 
1946: Returned to Armement Alexander, Antwerp, Belgium.
1954: Acquired by J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull and renamed LESRIX. 
29.10.1960: Sailed from Goole for Hayle with a cargo of coal and disappeared with her crew. It was thought she sank off the Isle of Wight during, or shortly after, 31.10.1960. 


FYLRIX 1962-1984
O.N. 301691 
Before 1967: 598g. 366n. 830d. 188' 8" x 28' 2" x 11' 8.25"
After 1967: 637g. 418n. 930d. 203' 1" x 28' 2" x 11' 8.25"
8-cyl. 2SCSA by Appingedammer Bronsmoterfabriek, Appingedam, Holland.
31.3.1962: Launched by v/h A. Apol C. V. Scheepswerf “Appingedam”, Appingedam, Holland (Yard No. 191) for J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd., Hull.
5.1962: Completed 
1967: Lengthened. 
1984: Sold to Highseas Ltd., (J.R. Rix & Sons Ltd, Hull, managers), Hull. 
21.11.1984: When approximately 10 miles off the Eddystone Lighthouse her cargo of granite chipping shifted due to severe weather conditions while on a voyage from Dean Quarry to London. 
22.11.1984: Sank at 3.00am after reaching Jennycliff Bay in Plymouth Sound. Three of her seven crew were lifted off by naval helicopter while her master and remaining crew were rescued by Plymouth lifeboat. 
Declared a Constructive Total Loss the vessel was abandoned to P.R.Eurosalve Ltd, Folkestone for salvage.


----------



## Timw44 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info Bill.


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

*lesrix*

I sailed on the Lesrix in 1976 and the Flyrix


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

The 1957- 1981 Bobrix has two photos on this web site. 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/index29.html


----------

